# New MQB S3 - Official Release



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*New Audi S3 - Official Release w/video*

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/in-detail-the-new-audi-s3-2/


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

O Snap! S3!!! 

TL: DR - 300hp, 280tq, 33mpg (US), 0-60 5.1s, 3000 lbs. (PERFECT) 

Prays to the Audi Group of NA. Please bring this in a SPORTBACK.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

With hyundais and ford focus that has 2.0T putting out 270hp, Audi had to up their game, and they did. Although Focus ST's overboost creeps up to this car's torque figure quite close, and it will likely be half the price. Good think to see the valvelift finally make it to this car. I am sure if VAG wants to compete with Ford, they would take that engine and put it in a VW. 


As for the completely new engine, not sure what the constraint is, but why is it still another iron block, especially if Audi is constantly blowing steam about weight reduction. They got the 1.8 in all alum design.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just changed your link to this site. We've just run the PR plus galleries. Link also here: 

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/in-detail-the-new-audi-s3-2/


----------



## Eurofan4eva (Aug 21, 2002)

djdub said:


> O Snap! S3!!!
> 
> TL: DR - 300hp, 280tq, 33mpg (US), 0-60 5.1s, 3000 lbs. (PERFECT)
> 
> Prays to the Audi Group of NA. Please bring this in a SPORTBACK.


 I second that motion :thumbup:


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

Give to me in sedan form please.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

djdub said:


> Prays to the Audi Group of NA. Please bring this in a SPORTBACK.


 Oh God no! 
We have been begging Audi NA to bring over a 2 door A3/ S3 for years!


----------



## Pathfinder2041 (Sep 20, 2003)

2d that for a sport back... make mine in Sazuka Gray!!!


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> Just changed your link to this site. We've just run the PR plus galleries. Link also here:
> 
> http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/in-detail-the-new-audi-s3-2/


 Thanks, George.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

INA said:


> Oh God no!
> We have been begging Audi NA to bring over a 2 door A3/ S3 for years!


 Sadly the 2 door won't happen anytime in the near future. I would put serious cold hard cash on that bet. 

Sedan is definite, Sportback will be "some form" at "some time", but the 2-door isn't in the cards at all.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Time will tell. I hope the Sportback is a limited option at the very least. I would gladly pay more if needed for an S3 Sportback. Based on everything we've seen so far, it's gotta be an S3 for me. The Mk7 Golf R is now out of the picture officially. (For my choice, anyway.) 

It's been a long time coming but I feel the switch coming from my VW Roots and going to Audi. While I'm kinda sad, it's awesome to know that it's not too far from base camp.  

I think this will force my Dad to buy an RS (Something) too afterwards. lol... 

Cheers, 
Devin


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

Please audi usa bring this car!


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow - that's great video work. Would have liked to see it slide around a bit though. They do that in R8 videos all the time. 

Second the thought of an S3 sedan. That would be stunning. Probably more than I need, but I 

opcorn:opcorn: love to dream.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

Beautifully done design. Just the proportions alone make it for me. And Audi has finally solved the 
awkward front overhang. Can't wait for the sedan reveal. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

I should be excited but as you can tell by my tone, I'm not. True to VW/Audi form, I bet they will offer it with one transmission in the US and limit it's appeal. My money is on it being DSG only and that makes it a no go proposition for me. If they dumped manuals on the TTs, getting a manual S3 sedan seems unlikely to me.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

VR6Now said:


> I should be excited but as you can tell by my tone, I'm not. True to VW/Audi form, I bet they will offer it with one transmission in the US and limit it's appeal. My money is on it being DSG only and that makes it a no go proposition for me. If they dumped manuals on the TTs, getting a manual S3 sedan seems unlikely to me.


 Still speculation at this point, but keep in mind that in Europe the 2013 S4 went DSG only, but the US was allowed to retain the 6-speed manual. Scuttlebutt is that there is a big push at AoA for a manual+quattro A3 on our shores. Which configuration/model is the big question.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

VR6Now said:


> I should be excited but as you can tell by my tone, I'm not. True to VW/Audi form, I bet they will offer it with one transmission in the US and limit it's appeal. My money is on it being DSG only and that makes it a no go proposition for me. If they dumped manuals on the TTs, getting a manual S3 sedan seems unlikely to me.


 IMO, the DSG, you mean S-Tronic, isn't bad at all. I test drove an A3 2.0T Quattro /w S-Tronic and it was excellent. It's likely my crap Hyundai manual transmission, but I actually am considering the S-Tronic, which will be my first 'automatic' transmission car I have ever owned. 

The shifts were so quick and smooth, I know for a fact even in my S4 I couldn't touch any aspect...and I can only imagine Audi made it that much better. 

The other issue is going for big power in the future, it's so much easier and cheaper getting a new clutch vs redoing the whole transmission...


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

VR6Now said:


> . My money is on it being DSG only .


 yea if it is to sell w/ decent volume dsg might have more takers, probably similar to s4 which i am guessing sells more dsg


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

is the new S3's stronic beefed up at all over the std one? The current S3's torque output is right at the limit of the Stronic's torque limit. Did they just go via the tuner's way? fake the limit without doing anything to increase its reliability? I hope not, unless they vastly underrated the torque limit of the original Stronic.


----------



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

LWNY said:


> is the new S3's stronic beefed up at all over the std one? The current S3's torque output is right at the limit of the Stronic's torque limit. Did they just go via the tuner's way? fake the limit without doing anything to increase its reliability? I hope not, unless they vastly underrated the torque limit of the original Stronic.


 This is a good question. The RS3 got the new beefed up PQ500 7-speed S-Tronic box. I can't see why the S3 wouldn't get the same unit. Are we sure it won't get a 7-speed box? If it is 6-speed, then it would almost certainly need reinforcing versus the existing transmission.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

That's not true. I have a K04 on my A3 Quattro and I'm pushing a lot more then 320ft/lbs of torque.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

DjSherif said:


> That's not true. I have a K04 on my A3 Quattro and I'm pushing a lot more then 320ft/lbs of torque.


 that doesn't mean Audi has tested it to its reliability standard and MTBF. If those issues don't matter, they will be putting 600hp 2.0T in every one of their car.


----------



## Pathfinder2041 (Sep 20, 2003)

Would sell *YOUR* kidneys for those seats!!!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

It looks like the MkVII GTI's engine will utilize the valvelift system, thus its tremendous boost in torque. Its torque numbers are almost as high as produced by S3's 2.0T engine.

Why is the S3's 2.0T, which also incorporates valvelift, does not have a big increase in torque over the old S3's FSI, which does not have valvelift?


----------



## lupingranturismo (Sep 9, 2012)

When does it come out in Sportback version?


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

lupingranturismo said:


> When does it come out in Sportback version?


Depends on where you live. According to Edmunds, if you live in North America, the answer is never. Hopefully Edmunds will be proven incorrect.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

The preview of the GTI in the paris auto show indicates that it will have a locking front differential. Will the A3 or S3 include such feature? I can't believe the S3 would not have such feature, especially given that the S3 is placed at a higher performance level than the GTI, and the A3 is at a higher price tier, so it would make no sense for it to have less features.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

There will be a performance package for the GTI and Golf R. I doubt the regular A3 will have this but I'm sure the S3 does.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Rudy_H said:


> IMO, the DSG, you mean S-Tronic, isn't bad at all. I test drove an A3 2.0T Quattro /w S-Tronic and it was excellent. It's likely my crap Hyundai manual transmission, but I actually am considering the S-Tronic, which will be my first 'automatic' transmission car I have ever owned.
> 
> The shifts were so quick and smooth, I know for a fact even in my S4 I couldn't touch any aspect...and I can only imagine Audi made it that much better.
> 
> The other issue is going for big power in the future, it's so much easier and cheaper getting a new clutch vs redoing the whole transmission...


DSG is 'branded' S-Tronic by Audi. Its still a *D*irect-*S*hift *G*earbox. I'm glad you like them but I rather shift my own gears regardless of how they perform.


----------

